# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  نمونه قرارداد فروش نرم افزار

## darioush01

سلام
من یه نمونه قرارداد فروش نرم افزار لازم دارم , اگه کسی داره میشه لطف کنه بذاره 
ممنون میشم . یه چیز تقریبا کاملی که بشه به جایی واسه بستن قرارداد ارائه کرد .

----------


## Leon_pro

منم یه قرارداد جامع رو لازم دارم به همراه شرح فنی که بتونم روش مانور بدم.

----------


## darioush01

آقا دستت درد نکنه , لطف کردی اما اگه یه نمونه می دیدم بهتر بود , اگه داری لطف کنی بذاری ممنون می شم . 
بازم ممنون از راهنماییت .

----------


## dj_baba

کسی فرم سفارش طراحی وب داره؟

----------


## Kamyar.Kimiyabeigi

میشه مقداری در خصوص نحوه پشتیبانی یک total mis در قرارداد توضیح بدین. منظورم اینه که من برنامه نویس چه چیزهایی رو در خصوص پشتیبانی در قرارداد باید در نظر بگیرم؟

----------


## rezaei manesh

سلام دوستان
پست های قبلی یکمی قدیمی شداند اما لینک هایی رو می زارم که برای کسانی که بعداً میان مفیده:

نمونه قرار داد1
قواعد اساسی قرارداد ها
نمونه قرارداد پشتیبانی
موفق باشید

----------


## cinepars

> سلام دوستان
> پست های قبلی یکمی قدیمی شداند اما لینک هایی رو می زارم که برای کسانی که بعداً میان مفیده:
> 
> نمونه قرار داد1
> قواعد اساسی قرارداد ها
> نمونه قرارداد پشتیبانی
> موفق باشید


سلام 
میدونم دو سال گذشته اما اگه ممکنه  فایل پشتیبانی رو دوباره قرار بدید. :خجالت:  :خجالت:  :خجالت:  :خجالت:

----------

